# Pforzheim-Enzkreis Trails rocken



## rohstrugel (31. Juli 2007)

Da ich am Mittwoch (01.08.) morgens kurzfristig Zeit zum biken habe, möchte ich ein paar Trails rund ums Würm- oder Nagoldtal abfahren. Vieleicht hat der ein oder andere auch Lust dazu, und leistet mir dabei Gesellschaft. (Wird aber kein CC-gebolze werden).
Als Treffpunkt würde ich mal das Seehaus, oder Kupferhammer vorschlagen.Startzeit sollte aber nicht später als 10:00 Uhr sein (jeh früher ist ev. auch besser für die Streckenwahl).


----------



## shield (12. Juli 2013)

Ich krame mal den alten Thread raus und frage:

Was geht sonst noch im Enzkreis?

Ganz speziell:
+ was geht in Keltern?
+ was geht in Kämpfelbach?
+ was geht in Remchingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (12. Juli 2013)

Hier gibts immer mal wieder was aktuelles

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320761

Ich war heute erst wieder im Würmtal unterwegs, war bis auf den Fast-Unfall echt super 

Am Wochenende werd ich wahrscheinlich auch wieder fahren gehn.


----------



## shield (12. Juli 2013)

hey danke!

aber das ist mir ein wenig zu "pforzheim lastig".
da ich oft in remchingen/keltern bin wäre ich intressiert ob es in der gegend was gibt.

in deinem thread gehts mehr richtung calw raus....


----------



## Messerharry (12. Juli 2013)

ich werd demnächst zu meiner standart cc runde starten, von nöttingen
für die nicht mehr vorhandene grundlage


----------



## shield (12. Juli 2013)

@Messerharry: wo führt die lang?


----------



## specialist (12. Juli 2013)

In und um Remchingen, Keltern gibt es viele kleine Trails, alles S1/S2. CC-Gebiet, rauf und runter...oft mit schönem Flow.
Im Buchwald wird viel Erde bewegt, wohl alles im Rahmen und wird toleriert.

Grüße specialist


----------

